# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  درخواست ریموت کنترل جاوا ( تلوزیون و  ضبط و .... )

## .::amir::.

بچه ها اگه کسی میتونه این نرم افزار رو بسازه ممنون میشم . خیلی ها دنبالشن  :چشمک:

----------


## .::amir::.

مثل اینکه کسی به ما جواب نمیده 
واقعا این نرم افزار ضروریه

----------


## .::amir::.

میدونم وجود نداره میخوام ببینم کسی میتونه بسازه

----------


## aliomidi

جستم نبود نگرد نیست اما جونده یابنده است

----------

